# Your Ideal Getaway



## debodun (Mar 25, 2015)

For you, what would be the best idea for a vacation?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2015)

The coast in  hot country is always my first choice when I'm choosing a holiday of more than a week...not (kiss me quick type seaside resort per se)..but certainly hot beaches.. in hot climates


----------



## Raven (Mar 25, 2015)

I love being by the ocean and find it very calming so I picked seaside resort.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Same as Holly.  Hot country on the coast.  (Thailand!)


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Condo on the coast of California with good restaurants and shopping within walking distance.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

I couldn't pick one, I've done the ones I picked and I'd do them again in a minute as I love doing them all equally. resort, camping, spa.  I practically get to do the first everyday living in FL, Really don't need to leave town for that, but, I wouldn't camp in this state, I'd give anything to spend every weekend at a spa.  :dunno:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

My second, third and fourth places would fall under 'other'.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 25, 2015)

WAIT A MINUTE!  I just notice the word Health in the spa one.  Nix that.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 25, 2015)

I picked camping in the mountains.But my idea of camping is in a cabin in a real bed-with a bathroom and a kitchen. That is our annual "camping" vacation


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love a beach resort vacation in a nice warm place. Because I don't care for bugs, jungle and humidity, I think I would prefer somewhere like the south of France, Portugal or Spain, but away from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)

Camping in the back wood or mountains, away from the crowds and back into nature.  I also love the sea, but wouldn't choose to be in a resort, would want to do my own thing there too.  We rented cars on various islands in Hawaii and had whole beautiful beaches to ourselves, hardly a soul in sight.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Camping in the back wood or mountains, away from the crowds and back into nature.  I also love the sea, but wouldn't choose to be in a resort, would want to do my own thing there too.  We rented cars on various islands in Hawaii and had whole beautiful beaches to ourselves, hardly a soul in sight.



We don't do resorts either, and we also rent a car.  Then you can drive to the more isolated beaches as well.


----------



## Papa (Mar 31, 2015)

I pick campaign in the Mountains (when snowing preferably). I get the sun anytime living in Florida. This year, we had a wonderful 2 week winter!


----------

